# Descargas eléctricas em tempo real .



## GranNevada (12 Nov 2007 às 16:04)

Graças aos "nuestros hermanos" do Meteored já podemos ver os queridos relâmpagos em tempo real :
É só escolher ... 

http://personales.ya.com/ojaizmeteo/storm/StormVue.html

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/omaa/rayos/rayos.htm

http://195.214.200.121/index.aspx?id=40

http://www.blitzortung.de/index.php?station=50&mode=0&map=6&lang=e

http://www.meteomalaga.com/

http://www.calahonda-info.net/blitze/


Abraços e beijinhos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 19:14)

Muito bommm


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

Bons sites


----------

